# KPOP AND JPOP!



## kaitastrophe (Jul 24, 2015)

well, im kinda suprised that theres no thread about this.
if there is, then im sorry, because im clearly blind >v<
i really like exo (baekhyun is my favorite c: ) and girls generation!
what about you?
you can post your favorite kpop/jpop videos, playlists, and just chill out and talk about anything related! c:​


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

love girls generation too :3 and perfume and super junior


----------



## Clavis (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm still getting into K-Pop, but I absolutely love Red Velvet's Mini Album and the Pink Tape by f(x) !


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 24, 2015)

Clavis said:


> I'm still getting into K-Pop, but I absolutely love Red Velvet's Mini Album and the Pink Tape by f(x) !​




I know this REALLY good youtube channel for kpop remixes, its Areia's Creations Global Entertainment!
She has a very good punk/metal remix of Red Velvet's 'ice cream cake'!
My absolute favorite is her girl's generation 'catch me if you can' remix!
Please check it out, you wont be dissapointed! ​


----------



## Clavis (Jul 24, 2015)

Ooh I listened to it but I must admit, even if i like the style (and i saw that it was kind of an experiment to try new things on the channel) that I didn't find it too fitting :/. I'll go listen to some of their other stuff too !

This is a completely different singer who is my absolute fav. Her name is Lim Kim and she released quite a lot of stuff ! Whether it's the slow paced stuff (Urban Green, Rain, All Right), or the more recent fast paced stuff (Love Game, Awoo) her voice is SO different and  mesmerizing that you recognize her instantly. Here's a slower and a faster song :


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 24, 2015)

Clavis said:


> Ooh I listened to it but I must admit, even if i like the style (and i saw that it was kind of an experiment to try new things on the channel) that I didn't find it too fitting :/. I'll go listen to some of their other stuff too !
> 
> This is a completely different singer who is my absolute fav. Her name is Lim Kim and she released quite a lot of stuff ! Whether it's the slow paced stuff (Urban Green, Rain, All Right), or the more recent fast paced stuff (Love Game, Awoo) her voice is SO different and  mesmerizing that you recognize her instantly. Here's a slower and a faster song :
> 
> ...




awwies, thats a shame! c:
i recommend you go check the other videos!
ill see them when i have time c: 
also, do you (or anyone) know any GOOD kpop blogs?
my dash is kinda dead xc
she has some good kpop content, and you should check her kpop playlist tags.
they're very good! c:
edit: also, anybody heard orange caramel, heo ga-yoon, or apink? I heard they're good, but im not sure xc
shinee seems good too. 
i also really like kisum ! ! !
check out 'me gustas tu' from gfriend!
[video=http://youtu.be/m-CKVr6Z1Tw][/video]​


----------



## momiji345 (Jul 24, 2015)

omg  d0n't get me start on k-pop i have so many songs 

SONGS I LIKE 
---------------------
Exo-늑대와 미녀 (Wolf) another song EXO-K_HISTORY
C.N Blue - I'm A Loner MV another song LOVE GIRL M/V
FT-island- 좋겠어 (I wish) M/V , another song Hello Hello M/V 
Led apple -LEDApple Let the wind blow ,another song Time is up MV
Shinee-Sherlock?셜록 another song 샤이니) _ LUCIFER 
BTOB - 비밀(Insane) M/V Another song WOW 
M/VTVXQ! 동방신기_Catch Me another MIROTIC
BEAST - '숨 (Breath)' another song 'Shadow (그림자)
빅스(VIXX) - 기적 (ETERNITY)
INFINITE "Last Rome another song Destiny

Japans band 
----------------
Arashi-monster 
KYOUKAI NO RINNE - OPENING 1
BREAKERZ「月夜の悪戯の魔法」

My list is not update lol XD


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 24, 2015)

Currently loving:

Infinite- Bad
Mamamoo- Um Oh Ah Yeah
Nine Muses- Hurt Locker (this took a while to grow on me though)



kaitastrophe said:


> edit: also, anybody heard orange caramel, heo ga-yoon, or apink? I heard they're good, but im not sure xc
> shinee seems good too.
> i also really like kisum ! ! !
> check out 'me gustas tu' from gfriend!
> [video=http://youtu.be/m-CKVr6Z1Tw][/video]​



Orange Caramel has some pretty amazing songs LOL - Lipstick, Catallena, Shanghai Romance, My Copycat are some of my favourites
APink I like Mr. Chu, but I get pretty bored with them cause I'm not about that innocent, boring angel girl concept ;w;
SHINee's best days have passed... but View was good! My favorite songs by them are Replay, Ring Ding Dong, Lucifer.

GFRIEND NEW RISING STARRRR Glass Bead was amazing and Me Gustas Tu is the same style :3 I like it


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 24, 2015)

K-Pop favs:

2NE1
Brown Eyed Girls
F(x)
4Minute
EXID

J-Pop(?) 

BABYMETAL


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 24, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> APink I like Mr. Chu, but I get pretty bored with them cause I'm not about that innocent, boring angel girl concept ;w;



Funny. That's the reason why I like them, considering KPOP girl groups are dominated by the sexy concept. They're refreshing, and the girls are actually hilarious. They seem like the kind of girls I'd be friends with irl.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 24, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Funny. That's the reason why I like them, considering KPOP girl groups are dominated by the sexy concept. They're refreshing, and the girls are actually hilarious. They seem like the kind of girls I'd be friends with irl.



LOL I'm not a fan of the overly forced sexy concepts either (-cough- Stellar/Hello Venus before this comeback). But I much prefer more upbeat/less soft girl groups like Mamamoo, SPICA. Girls who aren't noticeably forcing an 'image' (e.g. Eunji having to completely change her singing style to fit APink's image of soft, angel, baby women).


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 25, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL I'm not a fan of the overly forced sexy concepts either (-cough- Stellar/Hello Venus before this comeback). But I much prefer more upbeat/less soft girl groups like Mamamoo, SPICA. Girls who aren't noticeably forcing an 'image' (e.g. Eunji having to completely change her singing style to fit APink's image of soft, angel, baby women).



I agree with the Eunji bit in that she's not quite "soft" but I'd have to argue that her vocals are still showcased quite well. It's not her full potential, true, but she still gets a good number of moments, especially in the slower songs in their albums. Girl groups in general just really aren't my thing. I try getting into them, but they're too obviously marketed towards men (I don't blame them, but...that's where the problem lies for me). I personally love Red Velvet's concept, and they're by far my favorite.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 25, 2015)

idk if this counts but






Dear god, it's so cute...


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 25, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I agree with the Eunji bit in that she's not quite "soft" but I'd have to argue that her vocals are still showcased quite well. It's not her full potential, true, but she still gets a good number of moments, especially in the slower songs in their albums. Girl groups in general just really aren't my thing. I try getting into them, but they're too obviously marketed towards men (I don't blame them, but...that's where the problem lies for me). I personally love Red Velvet's concept, and they're by far my favorite.



Oh for Eunji she's the one who said she had to change her voice to suit APink :c Her 'original'/classically trained voice can be heard on her appearance on Masked Singer here.

But yeah agree with you that I listen to way less girl groups than boy groups LOL (Hi Jungkook~). You should check out Mamamoo! They've been really awesome with their last album 


Spoiler


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jul 25, 2015)

After listening to Japanese music for about 12 years now, my list of favorite Japanese artists has grown a lot, including:

-AAA
-Ai Otsuka
-Ayumi Hamasaki
-BABYMETAL
-BACK-ON
-Crystal Kay
-Daichi Miura
-Eir Aoi
-globe
-Ikimonogakari
-Kaela Kimura
-Kana Nishino
-Koda Kumi
-MAN WITH A MISSION
-moumoon
-Namie Amuro
-Nana Mizuki
-Perfume
-RIP SLYME
-Shishido Kavka
-Shoko Nakagawa
-Utada Hikaru (can't wait for her new album to come out!!)

And a lot more others. 

I don't listen to much on the Korean side, except for BoA and certain groups like 2NE1, TVXQ, and SHINee. I've also gotten into 2PM after hearing "Take off", one of the ending themes for the Blue Exorcist anime.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 25, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Oh for Eunji she's the one who said she had to change her voice to suit APink :c Her 'original'/classically trained voice can be heard on her appearance on Masked Singer here.
> 
> But yeah agree with you that I listen to way less girl groups than boy groups LOL (Hi Jungkook~). You should check out Mamamoo! They've been really awesome with their last album
> 
> ...



Oh really? I haven't heard of her saying that! And I never really noticed a difference even after watching several of her solo activities. But after watching/listening to that, I can hear she holds back in APink songs. Hopefully she'll get a solo album, because I've always enjoyed her voice however she sings.

Hahaha I've actually been thinking of checking out MAMAMOO and then my friend got into them, so I guess I'll have to give them a shot now! I'll tell you how I like them  Usually, I'll give girl groups a shot even if they're known for sexy concepts, but it just never works (e.g., AOA, Girls Day, 4Minute, EXID). They've got a lot of catchy singles, but I don't care for them as a group  (and yaassss jungkook, a noona's worst nightmare)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Klauser_Bateson said:


> I don't listen to much on the Korean side, except for BoA and certain groups like 2NE1, TVXQ, and SHINee. I've also gotten into 2PM after hearing "Take off", one of the ending themes for the Blue Exorcist anime.



I don't listen to much 2PM, but I love Take Off as well! Also thanks to Ao no Exorcist haha. I also love the first opening song from that anime (was it... Core Pride by Uverworld?)


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jul 25, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I don't listen to much 2PM, but I love Take Off as well! Also thanks to Ao no Exorcist haha. I also love the first opening song from that anime (was it... Core Pride by Uverworld?)



You're right, it is Core Pride. That song's pretty sweet, but I love the 2nd opening, In My World by Rookiez is Punk'd.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 25, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Hahaha I've actually been thinking of checking out MAMAMOO and then my friend got into them, so I guess I'll have to give them a shot now! I'll tell you how I like them  Usually, I'll give girl groups a shot even if they're known for sexy concepts, but it just never works (e.g., AOA, Girls Day, 4Minute, EXID). They've got a lot of catchy singles, but I don't care for them as a group


Same here! The site I go to for Kpop updates usually does compilation posts of music shows, so I try and check out everything new to see if I like it or not  So for the songs I like vs. GROUPS I like, the lists are probably very different.



aleonhart said:


> (and yaassss *jungkook, a noona's worst nightmare*)


OH MYY GOODNESS THAT'S ME- *watches debut mv* HMMM.. WHO THIS JUNGK- *sees profile* Hi J-Hope  I like you the most okay?
I loved their last album <3


----------



## riummi (Jul 25, 2015)

Wow I haven't been into j-pop for almost 5 years now ;-\
I forgot a lot of the artists I listened to but a big favorite of mines was Arashi <3
And some of the artists that klauser_bateson listed!

I'm into kpop more these days though I'm not super crazy about them c:
i kinda lost faith in Shinee ;-; but I love C.N Blue, Akmu, Almeng, B1A4, Big Bang(of course), and Epik High.
(also IU, miss a, sistar, ga-in, girls day, clc...it goes on forever lol)


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jul 25, 2015)

Just remembered to include Kyarypamyupamyu to my list. That song she did to advertise the New Nintendo 3DS is one of my favorite songs ever by her. 

I also listen to another J-Pop group called Cupitron. I almost wrote them off for being Perfume copycats, but they do have some catchy songs. 

Their latest single just came out, "Robot Boy Robot Girl", and I love it.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 25, 2015)

Def like JPOP more than KPOP just because J seems to generally keep the groups small and the production isn't so overwhelming that it screws with the final product...
some KPOP bands have crossover success though and I like them, like 4PM. 
I definitely prefer Japanese music though in general because, while I am not familiar with Korean music other than KPOP and what's on Mnet, I know of Kana Uemura (who is my favourite), Ikimono Gakari and Heartsdales and Maximum the Hormone and like, Aruku Seikyouiku, lol
I like Taiwanese Pop way better than either K or JPOP though, because Taiwan has S.H.E. and yes. I still prefer Japanese music in general, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

I prefer older J-pop, like 80s and way beyond.. but as for more 'modern' things Ayumi Hamasaki is a favorite, mostly because she is a dang good songwriter!


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

i don't listen to kpop or jpop (don't like any sort of pop lol)

but i like korean rap if anybody else does


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

fwts said:


> i don't listen to kpop or jpop (don't like any sort of pop lol)
> 
> but i like korean rap if anybody else does



even worse lol.

only korean music i can stand is like 60s-70s stuff lol


----------



## Royce (Jul 25, 2015)

i like exo and big bang. but I'm kinda sad on the 2 people who left on exo.


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

Umeko said:


> even worse lol.
> 
> only korean music i can stand is like 60s-70s stuff lol



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPC9erC5WqU

this is the kind of music i listen to lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

what the firetruck was that. rip sleep


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

Umeko said:


> what the firetruck was that. rip sleep



:^)


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2015)

Fav Kpop Groups:
-SNSD
-EXO
-BTS
-AOA
-Sistar
-Red Velvet
-Infinite

IU is also one of my favs c:
I also love listening to rising artists on 1theK.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 25, 2015)

fwts said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPC9erC5WqU
> 
> this is the kind of music i listen to lol



I AM SO ANGRY RIGHT NOW ABOUT THIS I HOPE YOU KNOW
Some kid at school showed me this once, trying to get me into this kind of music and I am just so mad


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2015)

fwts said:


> :^)



sleep is overrated anyways.


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

Umeko said:


> sleep is overrated anyways.



i fell asleep 5 seconds in on that youtube vid


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 25, 2015)

woah! 
didnt expect there to be so many replies! anyways, in my opinion, kyary pamyu pamyu is a bit- weird.
like that video where she got a microphone from someone's ears and stuff- i dont find that cute, haha.
the animal crossing advertising one was really cute, with all the villagers and stuff, but im not a huge fan of her overall. ​


----------



## ganondork (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm personally more into Kpop as opposed to Jpop. BTS is my favorite group, although I do love EXO, VIXX, Infinite, B2ST, BAP, f(x), Got7, 2PM, and a few others. I tend to listen to more guy groups but I'm not completely opposed to listening to girl groups. I've just been listening to a few of these guy groups for years now. It becomes a habit lmao. Any good girl group recommendations (that isn't SNSD)?


----------



## creamyy (Jul 27, 2015)

I love Lay. That's all I have to say.

And of course the whole of Exo.
And Apink.
And Seventeen.
And Infinite.
And SHINee.
And Wa$$up.


----------



## momiji345 (Jul 27, 2015)

creamyy said:


> I love Lay. That's all I have to say.
> 
> And of course the whole of Exo.
> And Apink.
> ...




What do you think about the new song EXO_LOVE ME RIGHT_Music Video .I think its not there best  of songs .I like more of there power full dancing and  beat .

인피니트(INFINITE) "Bad" Official MV  yeaa come back 

The new song M/V] 세븐틴(SEVENTEEN)-아낀다 (Adore U) its ok

And i think And SHINee. is coming with a come back alum  song  ?

OMG I JUST WATCH [MV] HISTORY(히스토리) _ Might Just Die(죽어버릴지도 몰라) (Performance ver.) WOW BODY WAVE EEEKK


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 27, 2015)

ganondork said:


> I'm personally more into Kpop as opposed to Jpop. BTS is my favorite group, although I do love EXO, VIXX, Infinite, B2ST, BAP, f(x), Got7, 2PM, and a few others. I tend to listen to more guy groups but I'm not completely opposed to listening to girl groups. I've just been listening to a few of these guy groups for years now. It becomes a habit lmao. Any good girl group recommendations (that isn't SNSD)?



(I terms of groups, I recommend Mamamoo :3)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 27, 2015)

fwts said:


> i fell asleep 5 seconds in on that youtube vid



your taste is bad i see mango.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 27, 2015)

I prefer Mandopop - Jolin Tsai is one of my favourite musicians ever; she is one of the most famous people in Taiwan. This is my personal favourite from her, although her song I'm Not Yours, ft Namie Amuro, is awesome as well.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2015)

GIRLS GENERATION MY QUEENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jessica is still my bias even she left.. T.T and also EXID! soulji is bae.


----------



## bob and me (Aug 21, 2015)

i love exid as well! ah yeah lol


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 21, 2015)

My fav songs are:
Q'ulle, Monster
Gacharic Spin, Sekira Liar, Boku wa (something something) Cinderella 
AOA, Like a Cat
Tokyo Ghoul, Unravel
ALDNOAH.ZERO, Aliez 

And a few more >.<


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 21, 2015)

the groups I listen to :
Bangtan Sonyeondan - bias is Jimin
Exo- bias(es) - are Baekhyun & Chanyeol 
Seventeen- bias(es) are Hoshi, The8, and Woozi 
Girls Generation- bias(es) are mainly Sunny, but also Seohyun
I like Ice cream by red velvet, T-ARA sugar free, Strawberry Milk okay, and a few other random songs that I cant remember
As for jpop the only thing I listen to is anime themes *shot*


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 21, 2015)

J-Pop: 
Really into FLOW and Galileo Galilei (prays that's how it's spelled) 
Also One OK Rock and Remiorirem (butchered that lmao) 

K-Pop: 
Oh My Girl is just so cute like stop this madness


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 21, 2015)

There is a thread but is really old and I think (maybe I'm wrong) it's against forum rules to post/bump old threads? So making a new one is better I think ^^ I love Big Bang so so much. They're my *1. I've loved them since 2008. I was in middle school at the time of discovery. And omggg pls tell me you know DBSK? They can count as Kpop and Jpop I think. They sing beautifully in multiple languages Aaaa. I used to have a huge crush on Kim jaejoong but now I'm mad fangirling over gdragon in Big Bang. I also like 2ne1, boyfriend, girls generation, crayon pop, fx, shinee, beast, 2pm, 2am , Eric lam, epik high, Tara , boa, super junior, spica, and a lot more ^^
I also love k indie too. A lot of ulzzangs listen to it. ^^

As for Jpop, I like a lot too! I'm not sure if anime soundtracks count and vocaloid but I'd like to include that. 
Tokyo girls style
Baby metal 
Mihiro
Love live
Yui
Chiko kawabe
KYARY
Capsule 
Akb48
Arashi
Morning musume
Uverworld
High and mighty color

A lot more that are lesser known ^^ (usually from hearing the song in a drama)


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 21, 2015)

kaitastrophe said:


> well, im kinda suprised that theres no thread about this.​



NO. NO. THERE HAS BEEN 8372947393 THREADS ABOUT THIS SUBJECT. I SIMPLY CAN'T SURVIVE ANOTHER ONE.

Anyway, I'm not really a fan of K-pop nor J-pop but I sometimes listen to songs from Asuka Okura, really enjoy these ones on occasions,  and from TwiNy. Although I'm of course against the fuss the last group caused thanks to their almost anorexia-like bodies.


----------



## KeAi (Aug 21, 2015)

I really love the song Lost November by Diaura :3


----------



## Money Hunter (Aug 22, 2015)

my fav right now has got to be BTS. Infinite is pretty good too, I love "Man in Love", "Last Romeo" and "Bad" especially.


----------



## Raffy (Aug 22, 2015)

snsd's lion heart is great js


----------



## Splendor (Aug 22, 2015)

I like Vocaloid songs sung by utaites xP But not so much the Vocaloids themselves, and my favorite J Pop group was TGS before they broke up, but now I like perfume and Kalafina. XD
I dunno what Touhou is considered, but the singers are pretty good too xD


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

i love kpop but i love k indie more


----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2015)

listen to lovelyz 4 a better life

also, ANTICIPATE LOVELYZ8


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

red velvet is coming back c:


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Girls Generation <33

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## dulcet (Sep 5, 2015)

Raffy said:


> red velvet is coming back c:



YAASS

- - - Post Merge - - -






u guys better stan


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 5, 2015)

100% HERE FOR RED VELVET'S COMEBACK!! seulgi is goals


----------



## Chaotix (Sep 5, 2015)

One of my favorites


----------



## Minene (Sep 5, 2015)

my fave girl groups are f(x), red velvet, exid, aoa, snsd, clc, nine muses, apink, 4minute and 2ne1.
my fave boy groups are bts, got7, exo, shinee, bap, seventeen, infinite, b1a4, btob, speed...
i also like iu ;u; and for jpop i only really know of perfume.

(also excited for rv's comeback too ..i want it to drop already x_x)


----------



## Raffy (Sep 5, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Girls Generation <33
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



LION HEART IS SO GOOD


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Raffy said:


> LION HEART IS SO GOOD



IKR ;---;


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

I haven't been really keeping up with the Kpop scene, at least not since maybe 2012ish? There are so many bands and groups that I have heard their name or read it when scrolling through some newsfeed but I haven't listened to any of them (like Red velvet who?) >.> I guess you'll kind of get a feel of when I was introduced to Kpop from the groups I mention? 
Here's a list of artist(s)/groups/bands that I listen to, have listened to, or really like from the top of my head: 

-Big Bang
-DBSK (mostly when they were a group of 5)
-2ne1
-4MEN
-2AM
-f(x)
-Ailee
-Beast
-Byul
-Epik High
-CNBlue
-Kim JongKook
-Haha
-Zion.T
-Lessang
-Lunafly
-WINNER
-Navi
-Urban Zakapa
-SPICA
-IU
-Younha
-2PM
-Wonder girls
-Davichi

I'm sure there's more but like I said, that's off the top of my head. 

As for Jpop, the same goes for it as well, meaning I haven't been actively keeping up with the genre. But from the top of my head these are the artist(s)/bands/groups that I remember: 

-Stereopony
-Kyary Pamyu Pamyu
-AAA
-Ai otsuka
-high and mighty color
-Capsule
-Perfume
-UTADA HIKARU
- TVXQ *u*
-Dream
-Code-Z
-ARASHI

There are also so many singles that I like, mostly due to anime cram sessions haha.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 6, 2015)

If ur cool





it gets good at around 0:55 imo, so start it there if u like

this song is not for everyone


----------



## Princess (Sep 6, 2015)

bigbang for life

- - - Post Merge - - -



Royce said:


> i like exo and big bang. but I'm kinda sad on the 2 people who left on exo.



i think u mean 3
luhan, and kris already left
the newest to leave is tao


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 6, 2015)

Big Bang needs to have a MADE concert near my town >.> 

Ohhh MissA


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2015)

Princess said:


> i think u mean 3
> luhan, and kris already left
> the newest to leave is tao



to be fair, when they posted that, tao was being super sus about the whole thing....and he still is.


----------



## Princess (Sep 6, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> to be fair, when they posted that, tao was being super sus about the whole thing....and he still is.



he actually came out with his solo before that post

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tao's solo as Z.TAO released July 23rd. Unfortunately SM filed for copyright so most videos you'll find are reposts by fans


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 6, 2015)

That he did, but he didn't file a law suit against SM until the end of August, right? Things were looking completely bleak at that point, but he was still technically "negotiating" with SM. I've watched the mv a while back and can't say I'm going to support him anymore.


----------



## princessmorgan (Sep 6, 2015)

CL and G-dragon have my heart forever. T.O.P. is gorgeous but he creeps me out a little bit, but it's kind of hot, but still creepy lol. Amber from f(x) seems super cool.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 6, 2015)

Big Bang will always be my only k pop group.


----------



## Raffy (Sep 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> If ur cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suzy and fei my mommys


----------



## Princess (Sep 7, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> That he did, but he didn't file a law suit against SM until the end of August, right? Things were looking completely bleak at that point, but he was still technically "negotiating" with SM. I've watched the mv a while back and can't say I'm going to support him anymore.



I think the solo pretty much sealed the deal tbh. Just wasn't public. 
Also yeah, Idk how I feel about him going solo. I understand that SM has a bad rep with treating it's artists but remember when Kris left? Tao publicly called him out...yet...he left too now so...

- - - Post Merge - - -



princessmorgan said:


> CL and G-dragon have my heart forever. T.O.P. is gorgeous but he creeps me out a little bit, but it's kind of hot, but still creepy lol. Amber from f(x) seems super cool.



I was going to up vote this until you said TOP is creepy


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2015)

Princess said:


> I think the solo pretty much sealed the deal tbh. Just wasn't public.
> Also yeah, Idk how I feel about him going solo. I understand that SM has a bad rep with treating it's artists but remember when Kris left? Tao publicly called him out...yet...he left too now so...



I have a problem with how he did it mostly. If he had just left like, you know, a normal person would've, and hadn't dragged on the ordeal for 3 months then maybe things would've been different. He was just too shady about it. And I agree. I hated how he dragged Kris for leaving and then recently apologized, saying his manager told him to trash Kris because it would look good for the group.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 7, 2015)

imo kpop is really really bad. the only good thing about it is the music videos with the dancing and stuff, but the fans (no offense to you who are fans, but i've met a lot of kpop fans who are racist af and really, really obnoxious and creepy which has made me kind of wary of them), the music and the hype is ugh.

I used to be a little bit into kpop just because it looked pretty cool a few years back, i mostly watched 2NE1 but i also watched shinee, bigbang, girls generation etc... i've forgotten a lot of names.... 

it's not really the same with jpop imo but yah. idk. 
i kind of like AKB48 after watching AKB0048 but it's... realLY embarrassing ;;


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> imo kpop is really really bad. the only good thing about it is the music videos with the dancing and stuff, but the fans (no offense to you who are fans, but i've met a lot of kpop fans who are racist af and really, really obnoxious and creepy which has made me kind of wary of them), the music and the hype is ugh.
> 
> I used to be a little bit into kpop just because it looked pretty cool a few years back, i mostly watched 2NE1 but i also watched shinee, bigbang, girls generation etc... i've forgotten a lot of names....
> 
> ...



You could say the same thing about anime fans except anime fans are a million times worse. I've met a lot more cool kpop fans than bad ones.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 7, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> You could say the same thing about anime fans except anime fans are a million times worse. I've met a lot more cool kpop fans than bad ones.



yeah maybe that's true. I don't interact with a lot of kpop fans so I guess I don't know a lot. Also I reallyyy try my absolute best to avoid weebs, yaoi lovers and so called "otakus :3" (who usually are the worst anime fans imo), but yeah )x


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> yeah maybe that's true. I don't interact with a lot of kpop fans so I guess I don't know a lot. Also I reallyyy try my absolute best to avoid weebs, yaoi lovers and so called "otakus :3" (who usually are the worst anime fans imo), but yeah )x



Yeah, I guess there will always be terrible fans in every fandom who unfortunately make the fandom look bad


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 7, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Yeah, I guess there will always be terrible fans in every fandom who unfortunately make the fandom look bad



that's true :<


----------



## Raffy (Sep 8, 2015)

RV's new song, Dumb Dumb, has been released and it's great ^^


Also, "Smile Even if it Hurts" has been reuploaded to the LADIES' CODE channel, my condolences go to EunB and RiSe and I hope the rest of the members stay strong. 
Ladies' Code Fighting!~


----------



## Bowie (Sep 8, 2015)

I really love Fo'xTails and it is bothering me more than ever that I can't find hardly any information on them in English.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 9, 2015)

Red Velvet's comeback is pretty solid! I like the mv, but I'm not sure about the song. It's really catchy but it really overwhelms their vocals (and they're chanting dumb dumb dumb WAY TOO MUCH. i know it's the title but pls). The album's a good listen, my favorite from first listen being Red Dress. Overall, I still prefer their Ice Cream Cake mini album bc I loved that one a lot but we'll see.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

kpop is dying. not many good groups are left. but i love girls generation!!


----------



## rubyy (Sep 10, 2015)

???? hyuna is so hot i don't get it ????


----------



## Mao (Sep 10, 2015)

Seventeen's comeback omG


----------



## himeki (Sep 10, 2015)

so hyped for project mirai!


----------

